# I'm New!



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

Hello all, 

I'm a newbie here. Just got a kitty, she's a black & white shorthair female. 7 weeks old, very sweet, I'll post pics soon. She's sleeping on my printer right now. Just wanted to introduce myself.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat Forum :mrgreen:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi there Kellz625. Welcome to the Cat Forum. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## LiCieWishy (Apr 2, 2003)

Hi Kellz625...

Your Kitty is really cute. I love B&W cats. Love to get one myself. What's her name?


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Kelly, Welcome!!!


----------



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello Kelly and welcome! Can't wait to see the pictures of your new baby!


----------



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=704

Here are some pics of her...Her name is Sage.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kelly, She is absolutely adorable. I think of a cat with those markings as a tuxedo cat. The opinions on that will probably vary, though! I have always wanted a black cat with white paws or a tuxedo cat, and it looks as if you found both in one! What a little doll baby! I want her! :)


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Me too! I love tuxedo cats! She is ADORABLE! May she bring you years of joy and love!


----------



## ralphcor (Jun 28, 2003)

Welcome aboard Kelly! I'm a sucker for tuxedo cuties too since a friends was my first real exposure to having one when watching him. 

One of the local Humane Societys currently has a beauty with a little white at the end of their tail to match the paws, which I haven't seen much from my looking around. I really wanted to get em, but figured saving from the pound was better.


----------



## Kellz625 (Jul 5, 2003)

Thats what my husband calls them too. He used to have a kitty named "Tux" who was a tuxedo kitty.


----------

